# Pics of your hunting buddy



## Boomslang (Aug 17, 2013)

I remember last year looking at 2cool and my absolute favorite topic was pics of there hunting buddy's either son or dog... I thought it was a really cool thread so here's mine this is JD it stands for Josh's Dog haha and I love him to death no matter how hard headed he could be...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's me and my hunting buddy Sissy after last weekends hunt.


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

*My Hunting buddies*

Angus...my hunting buddy for 10 years
My girlfriend...my newest hunting buddy with her first kill


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

My new lil hunting buddy.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

She's only 12 and she's the best hunting buddy I have.....HANDS DOWN.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my 10 year old!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres my buddy. My 5 year old. From our first duck hunt together.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's my hunting buddy!!!


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

My dual purpose son, hunting buddy and retriever!


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

*My 4 buddies!!*

Here are my 4 hunting buddies, the best thing about each of their hunting trips is I was with each one of them sepratley as they took their first buck. Each deer shown was taken in Kentucky.


----------



## jaybo (Sep 17, 2005)

Great Thread. Here are my two buddies. Lyndon is 9 and Devon is 7. The second pic is Lyndon with his first deer shot over Thanksgiving. Perfect shot and deer took one step and was down with his .243. Proud Dad!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> Here is my 10 year old!


Looks like me in my early years


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

*My Hunting Buddy*








My wife and 2 of my boys


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

YOBI-3 year old absolutely obsessed with anything that has wings...


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*jake*

couldnt have gotten a better retriever . after just losing our other dog , i cherish every hunt we got left together now.


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

o
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

He's my hunting buddy, but we also fish together. The "three little pigs" were with one shot.


----------



## Beretta (Jul 27, 2012)

My favorite hunting buddy..Jenn.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*My youngest!!*

My 8yo....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Smalls! He's 4 this year and I trained him myself. Best dog I've ever had!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Rio..My lil mine sweeper


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my hunting buddy since she was 8 and now she is 20 currently at Texas A&M getting a degree in Wildlife and Fisheries with a 4.0 gpa and she still goes with me every weekend .


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a few pics of my 4 hunting buddies...

My 4 boys.....


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Hunting buddy's*

My son and his first kill


----------



## Boomslang (Aug 17, 2013)

These pictures are great everyone keep it up... Stay safe and shoot straight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Rio..My lil mine sweeper


----------



## 09 ag fan (Apr 19, 2013)

Little girl is 4. Loves to sit in the duck blind and dove hunt. She makes sure they don't get away if you ask her.


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

*my hunting buddy*


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Muleman said:


> This is my hunting buddy since she was 8 and now she is 20 currently at Texas A&M getting a degree in Wildlife and Fisheries with a 4.0 gpa and she still goes with me every weekend .


Amanda treating you well? Is hibbits still there? How about volker? Crazy sum beach!!


----------



## hclark4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of my lab Bud and my little cousin. Bud turned 8 this November and the picture of him coming up to the blind with the redhead in his mouth was easily a half mile swim for him. I was very proud of the old pup. The little guy is my cousin with his first buck. A nice south Louisiana swamp buck he stalked up on with us. He dropped him in his tracks with a .44 magnum single shot at 70 yards. Been a good season thus far for my hunting companions and I. That greater Canadian gave ole Mr. Bud a run for his money. Tried to peck his eyes out. I trained Bud myself and he is my first dog. He will even track my deer for me. Cant beat a good hunting partner, dog or kid. Great thread.

Southern-spots.com
Clothing celebrating the Gulf coast and all that it has to offer...


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

My son with his first buck and my dog Clifford














13/12/11/4y2edazu.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

twdjr said:


> My new lil hunting buddy.


Nice Ted!

Great pics all!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is my older lab/son Harvey. He is a little over 2 hunt him multiple times a week















And here is Porter my youngest lab/son he is 7 months and comes home from the trainer in 5 weeks.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

My two hunting and fishing buddies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*parker*

our english setter getting it done:dance:


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Just posted a new thread with the story behind this picture but it fits in here too...


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Miss Daisy


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Here's Mac he just turned 1 last week and this was his 3rd hunt. I'm pretty proud of my buddy!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*My Favorite Black girl "Dina"*

3.5 now and is everything I could hope for!!! She has lots of GO and loves to hunt anything!!! Big things come in small packages at 40#


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

her first season to hunt, she is 9 months and doing great!!! Cant wait to see how she is on her third season...


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

*My little hunting buddy*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sue & Boi ...


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

My hunting buddy is only 3 but she is the best hunting buddy I could ask for! She loves to hunt she always says Boom Boom the pig and deer daddy!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Overloaded (Apr 6, 2012)

*Radar*

My buddies laughed and said he was a field dog. This dog hunts!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A pic of my girl, Jadie, and I...


----------



## Got Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

*matagorda 1-12-14*

Me and my 5 yr olds first trip together


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Heres mine..


----------

